# Have fun this weekend with your new HSS's!



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

All you guys on the east coast who haven't been able to use your new Honda's should get some good time in. 

Tell us how your HSS's performed after the monster storm, would love to hear how they performed.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

Doesn't look like Boston area will get anything. Waste of money so far.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

nZone said:


> Doesn't look like Boston area will get anything. Waste of money so far.


Yeah... first time in years that I'm been waiting for snow and again, close but no cigar :icon_blue_very_sad:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

What about last year. I thought youse guys got hammered.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I doubt this model for us... I would be willing to bet that the 5-10" area doesnt even touch CT.

I'm in the sweet spot between Waterbury and New Haven and I'd be willing to bet we only get 3" The Euro model keeps showing that its going to continue to be pushed South.

I'll see what results come.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Never... ever... say waste of money. 



nZone said:


> Doesn't look like Boston area will get anything. Waste of money so far.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> What about last year. I thought youse guys got hammered.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


We did and I hated it because I was still using my POS Craftsman last year


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

charley95 said:


> All you guys on the east coast who haven't been able to use your new Honda's should get some good time in.
> 
> Tell us how your HSS's performed after the monster storm, would love to hear how they performed.



I just posted a review of my new HSS1332ATD.

Bottom Line: Unstoppable Beast controllable with the tip of my finger. 

Snow doesn't stand a chance. Seeing this thing fling that wet muck 50 feet into the woods is a joy. :wavetowel2:


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> What about last year. I thought youse guys got hammered.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


Three years ago, I was shoveling. Two years ago, I was using a single-stager. Both methods were back breaker especially at the EOD. This year, I've moved up to two-stager, voila! No snow. Grrr!!!


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

Kielbasa said:


> Never... ever... say waste of money.


Until I see some snow...


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah... to us in MA, this incoming storm is like winning $0.15 in the lottery


----------

